

From the Agony of JUnit to the Ecstasy of RSpec - kyleburton
http://asymmetrical-view.com/2010/02/19/maven-rspec.html

======
jcromartie
It's probably good to be able to standardize on something to test both Java
and Clojure code. I have to wonder how much Clojure you can cover from JRuby,
though, since you have to go to extra lengths to make all of your Clojure fns
exposed in generated classes. The clojure.test package is pretty good in my
experience (up there with Rspec, but it feels lighter).

